# interesting thursday nite club finish!



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

With the largest turnout yet.........tom,jimbobway,fishspanker,Dr Wink,scotty Hoover, ozzgood,Troutime,kumma,Zob Zob,Trailfndr.brdhntr and sons,walleye wench and myself..our rain held off for the evening and the challenge was on,every vessel boated walleye, none especially large.crappie were grabbin hot n tots, silvers were bangin lures, cats were grabbin live bait presentations , a smallie or two..The S.S. jimbobway boated a Gobie. Craig was in a knock down, drag out battle with boat partner Zob Zob, attempting to maintain the crown for a third week straight..both had a pair of matching eyes, Zob havin a pretty fair cat as well with craig collecting a silver and a smallie.the argument was sure to be heated as to winner..then..The Hand Held broke the silence, word chirped over the airwaves,something big was happening on the hoover/ozzgood boat...Soon the marine bands, word of mouth and blood curdling yells(similar to that pro bass guy Iconelli) echoed across the impoundment......MUSKIE!!!!!!!!..Yes our own, Chad, had boated this toothy critter..falling a little short of keeper a couple of quick pics were taken and she was released( her weight easily eclipsing the other 20 or so fish together)lol..she fell victim to an orange hot n tot, and craig passed his title to Chad, the new champion! Sorry i missed ya Lee! Wally escaped a skunk on his maiden voyage with a nice crappie and a 17 inch eye. The crawler bite seemed to be the most consistent producer, water temps ranged from 64 to 67 cooler water nearer the belleville dam..opposite of last week, overcast most of our day winds in the 7 to 10 range to calming as night fell.....the ski came near belleville rd, majority of eyes came near the 'wires'. Another successful evening , a new champion( pics, i'm sure to follow this report) and no skunks!.........A great big hand to all and a special 'pat on the back' to chad! Nice inland ski(eat ur heart out ESOX :evilsmile ),cleaning our catch we found everything to be well digested and of no help.... on to the Portage chain ......................


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

there she is!! lol 11 lbs 2 ounces around 38 inches. scottyhoover and i were pulling some tots around the shoreline when this thing doubled the rod. scotty grabbed it said "eh" you take it....gee golly ok!!! well i couldnt budge the dam thing scotty hit neutral to make it a bit easier but this thing was still a log on bottom... i could feel the headshake but nothing would move it.. scotty mentions hey you got one big arse cat on i was like yeah it was dogging down wont come up gotta be a cat.......well then it came to surface in a real hurry!! i saw the head and was like hey its a monster pike!!! then it rolled then i did a few of these :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: HOLY SH%^ its a 'ski!! then it ran for our trolling bucket and came about 1/4" from snaggin the line then two failed netting attempts with a walleye net finally last shot he got it for me! absolutely killed the hot-n-tot!! what a blast still got adrenaline in veins!!! we pretty much had a grand slam few crappie one eye and a 4lb cat to boot!! no bass though!! maybe next time!! question?? are musky common for belleville????


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

"uh..man you gotta do somethin, I can't move this fish" 

I believe those were the exact words and I replied 'Oh man this is a big catfish'

Excellent night on the water, always interesting, never boring.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Good Job guys ,Saw my first muskie and goby out of Belleville.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

nice fish...That would have been a hoot to catch!!! Looks like you guys are hitting the right lakes...cant wait till next weekend to see what creatures you pull out from the dark depths!!!


NICE CATCH!!!!


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

I have no idea how I did not run into you Chad. I did see Jim and his partner in his boat while I was trolling the bank across from the launch. I pretty much stayed on the West end of the lake and in the river for most of the night.
Nice catch on that fish!
Brent


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

good read...thanks!

Marc


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Guys and Gal,
Like always had a great time!! Chad, THAT is one beautiful fish   

Sorry I did not catch most of you at the launch as we got in a little late ( After hearing about Chad's Ski Craig held me at "Lure Point" to continue fishing......."We still have 30 seconds for me to retain MY THRONE"  :lol: 

Hey Craig, Thanks for the custom MC numbers they look sweet and are a perfect match with the name.....you da man!! Did the phone survive??

Hey Bill, I took a flying leap off my boat to try and catch you to give you your radio back (thanks Anna) but that Magnum moves a bit quicker than me. Let me know if you want me to get it back to you before this Thursday.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Beautiful fish there ozzy, great catch. Everyone said there were musky in belleville but no one saw em until tonight. I bet there will be a run on hot n tots for the next outting.  I dont know who named this event but skunks have been few and far between, seems like every week peeps are getting nice fish.

Sean the phone sat in the toaster for a while but it is kaput. Word of advice to everyone dont leave your cell phone in your shirt pocket when leaning over a dock to grab the bow line.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sounds like another great night for you fellas.  Awesome!!!

Did any of you fish the "Tube" near the appartment complex? That used to be a good spot for eyes this time of year

Sorry I missed it. My first mate's wife got in a car accident and he was dealing with the aftermath. (She's ok)

If it ain't one thing... it's 2

Next time...


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

good night, weather held off.
I had my doubts as I trolled my butt off for 2 1/2 hours before having any kind of bite. Then I get a nice crappie & nice walleye in 20 minutes.
Then as luck would have it I ran out of freakin gas & had to pull my butt back to th launch with the electric trolling motor.

Nice photo of the fish Chad, looks better than trying to see it on the back of your camera.
Man you gotta start smilin(  ) in those pictures to make it look like your having fun !


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

lmao Sean! hostage at lure point aye?....your 'troll line or your life' lol.guess thats why they call it 'combat' fishin!!!!! :lol: Don't even worry bout the hand held sean, we only use em to keep in touch with our thursday nite friends. Anyone find anything in the stomach of these fish to give us a clue as to what they might be naturally foraging on? Once again..GREAT CATCH Chad, Are you gonna start charging that Scotty guy, for your expertise?.nice thing bout these inland musky..they don't seem to need traditional musky lures to attack!(and a great 'kick' on walleye rods and light line, I bet)......Gee, I seen that 'sprint', I thought, ya shoulda stopped to say hi and get acquanted WC!


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Good job with 'Eye gear ! Didn't knock Scotty out His seat on this one did You :lol: ! Sure wish I had the time to fish these get-togethers. Bob.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Sorry I missed you WC .Speaking of musky , Chad check your raincoat pocket .


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*OOHHHH Jim its on now!!!!:lol: :lol: that little basta#$ stinks!!! OHH revenge will be mine!!!*


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

ozzgood2001 said:


> *OOHHHH Jim its on now!!!!:lol: :lol: that little basta#$ stinks!!! OHH revenge will be mine!!!*


LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

was it a gobie??


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

It wasn't just any gobie it was GOBY DICK :


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

jimbobway said:


> It wasn't just any gobie it was GOBY DICK :


those aren't big enough to stink are they??????? :lol: 
never really saw one though!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

i threw it away didnt look long enough but i looked like 4-5 inches long and a day in the sun in my rainjacket he smelled!!


----------

